# Barking at Doorbell



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello! Long time no see 

I have a question for everyone. My husband and I were away for our wedding and Eva stayed with her parents at a family friend's house and then my MIL's house until we came back. Unfortunately while there she picked up the bad habit of barking whenever the doorbell rings.

Is there a way to train a dog not to do this? We live in an apartment and I'm sure our neighbors don't really appreciate the barking


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, Gucci will bark at anyone that does NOT have food, the Pizza boy, the Schwans delivery guy, the girl scout cookie delivery, she sits quietly and behaves like a lady..

anyone withOUT food, she barks like a mad-dog, so my first suggestion would be to have everyone bring a pizza  ound: or take out but not really all that doable of a task, or reasonable for that matter, lol

Sorry! I wish I knew of a trick other than food, lol

Kara

(Oh and I should say, she recognizes the pizza bag and the Schwans guy (we have a glass door and maybe it would be different if she couldn't see and smell the other side so well)


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm really at a loss for what to do. Our trainer recommended an exercise where we train her to go to her mat when the doorbell rings. We started doing that but she just goes to the mat and continues barking. D'oh!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

We trained our barky girl, Buffy, to "settle" on a mat within view of the front door but about 15 feet away. Until she lays down and is quiet, we don't open the door. She really wants to greet the visitor, but she doesn't get to do that unless she is down and quiet and stays that way until the visitor comes into the house and approaches her to pet her.

We practice, with treats, with a neighbor that she likes.

For non-practice times, when UPS comes, for instance, we say "Settle" loudly enough for the person ringing the bell to hear so that s/he doesn't go away with my package while I am dealing with Buffy's excitement.


----------

